# Auction Pony... Possibly Pregnant?



## medic0213 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey all, we bought a couple of auction ponies this past February. The smaller mare we knew nothing about, my husband was just a sucker. They’ve both been great ponies so far, however, while grooming her yesterday, I noticed her udder was a bit distended & it almost looked like she was waxing. Part of me is thinking “gosh, is she?!,” yet I have my doubts & is wondering if it’s a pseudo-pregnancy or Cushing’s or another hormonal imbalance. A little more context: she appears to be in her low teens, udders were not developed upon getting her, we boarded at my in-laws until a few weeks ago when we had our acreage ready for them so I didn’t see them daily, but I have not witnessed any heat cycles with her. She’s grazing & behaving normally, although she did kick at the other mare last evening which has not happened in the months that we’ve owned them. 
Photos from last night & this morning:


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 13, 2021)

Well she’s definitely got some udder going. Not to the waxing stage yet though. What is her current diet? Any clover that she can get to to eat? She doesn’t have a huge belly, but not all get one. Can you get a picture from the side at about her level with her whole body in it?


----------



## medic0213 (Jun 13, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Well she’s definitely got some udder going. Not to the waxing stage yet though. What is her current diet? Any clover that she can get to to eat? She doesn’t have a huge belly, but not all get one. Can you get a picture from the side at about her level with her whole body in it?


Thank you, Elizabeth. No clover, that was one of my first thoughts. They’re on pasture grass with quality hay as well. I’ll snag a side pic.

ETA pictures. They’re fairly misleading. She’s a pretty petite, trim pony & she’s a lot more round than the pictures make it seem.


----------



## Taz (Jun 13, 2021)

What a lovely pair and thank you for getting them and giving them a good home!! Elizabeth and the other pros will be able to help you more than me but my two cents is watch her and treat her like she is until you know she isn't. That's a lovely udder, it makes me a bit jealous, I wish my mare had one like that right now. I wouldn't be thinking Cushings with her coat and if she's not on clover it's more suspect but I have a 19 yr old mare who has never been bred who is just getting rid of an udder a little smaller than that. She's never done it before and I don't know why she did now.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 13, 2021)

I agree with Taz! Pretty pair for sure! Anyway to have a vet come check? You can certainly take the wait and see approach but it can be a long wait for some. I don’t see a clear foal belly from that. But like I said, some never fully drop till shortly before foaling. I had a mare take first place in an online halter show 2.5 weeks before she foaled. No one could even tell she was pregnant. So I would definitely be watching her. Does she let you feel around her belly much? I’ve found if you can a mare right after she’s run around a bit or after feeding you can often feel the foal kicking. She looks healthy from pictures, not overweight or poor coat condition so I would doubt any metabolic issue. Some mares do build small udders during the spring simply due to hormones. But it’s safer to watch her until you have some proof one way or the other.


----------

